# Modern Warfare 2 directx unrecoverable problem



## revstick

Hey,

I just bought COD MW2 and I've been having a problem for the past 3 hours trying to fix it. Every time I am loading up the first level, it crashes and says Directx has encountered an unrecoverable error...What does this mean and how can i fix it. Seems this happened with cod2 and cod4 to some people in the past, but no real fixes. Ive never had this issue with cod4.

thanks


----------



## Phædrus241

What are your computer specs? You might not meet the minimum requirements.


----------



## Neal Kelly

Can you tell me your spec?

RAM
CPU 
Motherboard
PSU (power supply unit) Its the box that power your computer)
Graphics card
OS (XP 64 or 32 bit) latest service pack for XP 64 bit is SP2 and for 32 bit is SP3.


----------



## revstick

2G of RAM 800Mhz
intel E5200 CPU
motherboard - evga Nvidia 750i
650w PS
sapphire ATI 4800HD
windows xp sp2...honestly not sure if its 64 or 32...


----------



## Neal Kelly

You can easily tell if your system is 32 or 64 bit by opening control panel and looking for system. It should say it right there, first tab that is open. Windows 64 bit has trouble with compatibility and is based off of the Windows 2003 platform. Otherwise the game should work.

Lets try updating directx ok?
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## revstick

k well it says only windows xp home edition version 2002 service pack 2... and i've updated that already


----------



## Lord Sirian

Try updating XP to Service Pack 3 from here.


----------



## RockmasteR

go to control panel -> Sounds and Audio Devices
under speaker settings choose Advanced
set the Sound Hardware acceleration to BASIC (move the slider two times to the left)
choose OK and try the game again


----------



## revstick

still doesnt work, ive updated everything.


----------



## feetfirstbase

I had this too. I did 2 things and now its working. 1) Updated my video card 2) click start > run> type msconfig hit enter> go to start up, click the box at bottom Hide all windows then click disable all... restart your pc.


----------



## Lord Sirian

Gosh, there are a lot of people with this problem. Maybe Activision were a bit hasty in releasing it?

feetfirstbase, given what you've just said, if that solved the problem, then it's most likely a conflict with one or more of the junk programs that many people have installed on their computers. I don't own the game, so anybody else feel free to try it.

I'll give a little bit clearer explanation.
Start -> Run -> msconfig -> click "services" -> *tick "Hide all Microsoft Services"* -> untick everything -> click "Startup" -> untick everything 

Save and exit, then restart your computer.

Again, I'm not sure whether this will help, the game has only just come out so there are going to be a few bugs.

If it doesn't help, could you all please run through these steps.


----------



## Raipe

I have same problem. After playing about 4-5hours end of boatchase mission after falling down the waterfall and during mission complete loadout, my cpu crashes with this error message. I followed these fix issues from updating drivers to config changes but no help for me. Im currently running windows vista ultimate 64bit with directX 10. Hardware specs are AMD Athlon 64bit 3600+ NVidia geforce 7600 GL and with 4gigs of RAM. Its weird that i can run this game so far and it crashes only in this moment of game. No issues before that. If theres any other solutions, please share. I want to complete my expensive game. Cheers.


----------



## RockmasteR

go *here* and see if you can find anything that can help you


----------



## Raipe

I think i found one solution for this broblem. My PSU causes massive power loss during crash. I runned system diagnostics while making error happen and i made doublecheck from it and im now 90% sure that my PSU is partly broken. I assume that its usual broblem causer in this error. Think about it a little.. In step 2 you disable all running s**t from your OS that make your PSU,s energy spikes lower than normal correct? So if your PSU is running good but its not enough with all running programs and game it make game crash cos powersupply overloads itself with videocard. But if same PSU run only game it wont crash anymore cos theres no other running stuff with it. So in my case broken PSU cant hold up my videocard while energyspike comes, dosnt matter if running programs or not cos its (600w) PSU withoutta powererrors. So i suggest that everyone run a powerdiagnostics while game experience if you have this error and no fix for it yet.


----------



## Raipe

Yep. No more crashing. I changed my PSU and game start working like it should work.


----------



## eversmen

Hey i played the game all the way through several times with no errors, then AVG Free updated to 9.0, removed a file, and it broke. After restoring i got to the last level end of the boat chase scene also and it would hang at the end of that loading screen. So after finally ending up reformatting my drive, it still was super-glitchy and i couldn't run it full graphics on normal map setting or it would be 1-2 fps on the single player campaign. Finally after doing allllll of the windows updates, most importantly Service Pack 2 for Vista, it works again. So give that a shot if you're having issues. I DO have the "directx has encountered an error" every so often while playing multiplayer and trying to load a new level, but i might be that i just need to reinstall the game post-service pack 2. Give it a shot.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Have you updated DirectX? http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## lukey177

So have you fixed it now?

I've been getting that problem, searched around and found out all i needed to do was to download a update for my gfx card.


----------



## Rapine

also have this problem, but it happened after I cleared out some junkfiles in Add/remove programs in the control panel :O I dont think I removed any DirectX files, but i removed the 2005 Microsoft Visual c++, cause i had the 2008 version. Is that the prob?


----------



## Rapine

A simple reinstall seemed to do it for me^^


----------



## Flektrish

Lord Sirian said:


> Gosh, there are a lot of people with this problem. Maybe Activision were a bit hasty in releasing it?
> 
> feetfirstbase, given what you've just said, if that solved the problem, then it's most likely a conflict with one or more of the junk programs that many people have installed on their computers. I don't own the game, so anybody else feel free to try it.
> 
> I'll give a little bit clearer explanation.
> Start -> Run -> msconfig -> click "services" -> *tick "Hide all Microsoft Services"* -> untick everything -> click "Startup" -> untick everything
> 
> Save and exit, then restart your computer.
> 
> Again, I'm not sure whether this will help, the game has only just come out so there are going to be a few bugs.
> 
> If it doesn't help, could you all please run through these steps.




I tried what you said and it worked perfectly thanks.ray:


----------



## JacobT

Hello 
I just Bought MW2, for a week ago. I played it for like 3 days perfect, and then suddenly there comes this Directx Problem. 
Some friends told me to try 'Can you run it?'' and i did. It says that my computer can't run MW2 because my Video Card don't have the minimum requirements to run it. 
I think that is a bit strange and ive tried almost everything.

I'm sorry if my english isn't that good. But i hope that you still can help me


----------



## Elvenleader3

Hey JacobT and welcome to TSF.

What graphics card do you have?


----------



## SnedDOG

I think i got it been playin today without crashing and have a Nvidia GCard and on Vista 
1, Right click desktop
2, personalize
3, Display settings
4, Advanced settings
5,click on your GC tab
6, start the nvidia control panel
7, now in the display colum click on (Adjust desktop color setting)
8,now click the (use NVIDIA settings) but dont change the settings leave them how they are then close it
9,go to run type msconfig
10,go to services and untick Microsoft .net Framework NGEN, Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service and Microsoft Software shadow copy provider then click apply then restart your computer.
This worked for me


----------



## -WOLF-

SnedDOG said:


> I think i got it been playin today without crashing and have a Nvidia GCard and on Vista
> 1, Right click desktop
> 2, personalize
> 3, Display settings
> 4, Advanced settings
> 5,click on your GC tab
> 6, start the nvidia control panel
> 7, now in the display colum click on (Adjust desktop color setting)
> 8,now click the (use NVIDIA settings) but dont change the settings leave them how they are then close it
> 9,go to run type msconfig
> 10,go to services and untick Microsoft .net Framework NGEN, Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service and Microsoft Software shadow copy provider then click apply then restart your computer.
> This worked for me


Just a notice to all: These instructions will disable usage for any iSCSI reliant programs from working (such as new Live software)


----------



## SnedDOG

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Just a notice to all: These instructions will disable usage for any iSCSI reliant programs from working (such as new Live software)


ok thanks for that leave out 9 and 10 it still works


----------



## -WOLF-

Should get a Moderator to edit your post if its not needed, we don't want people doing things that are unnecessary and potentially causing of unwanted symptoms.


----------



## macaroni2212

Raipe said:


> I have same problem. After playing about 4-5hours end of boatchase mission after falling down the waterfall and during mission complete loadout, my cpu crashes with this error message. I followed these fix issues from updating drivers to config changes but no help for me. Im currently running windows vista ultimate 64bit with directX 10. Hardware specs are AMD Athlon 64bit 3600+ NVidia geforce 7600 GL and with 4gigs of RAM. Its weird that i can run this game so far and it crashes only in this moment of game. No issues before that. If theres any other solutions, please share. I want to complete my expensive game. Cheers.


just incase you encounter this problem again the texture on Colonel Shepards Pants is too complex for most Vid cards to comprehend even my gaming computer so you could also try to lower vid settings thats what did it for me


----------



## -WOLF-

macaroni2212 said:


> just incase you encounter this problem again the texture on Colonel Shepards Pants is too complex for most Vid cards to comprehend even my gaming computer so you could also try to lower vid settings thats what did it for me


I don't how how true this is, while a 7600 GL isn't powerful it's probably a bit better than a 6200 GT, which runs MW2 fine (Speaking from experience)


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Runs fine isn't very helpful. You need to specify at what graphics and resolution settings. The 6200 is below MW2 min specs and is a rubbish graphics card. Not a good suggestion.


----------



## -WOLF-

I appreciate your concern for a lower end card, but as said I have tested with said card and it can run rather smoothly consistently achieving 20 FPS and often going above, with uncommon drops below 15 FPS. Albeit at minimum settings.

Also keep in mind this isn't a suggestion as you claim, this is a reference. The OP can easily purchase a brand new card for cheap and run the game perfectly.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

20FPS is not acceptable for gaming. 25-30 FPS is considered minimum. That is not just lower end, its obsolete and under minimum specs is my point.


----------



## -WOLF-

All to do with personal taste I suppose.

Just realised there's at least 3 people trying to get help in this one thread with the OP included, this thread should be split.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Several threads like this. Better to keep above min hardware specs to avoid introducing additional issues.


----------

